# Friends Electrical - Hack Work



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

So I am house sitting for a friend of mine who is away. Looking after his
dogs and thought I would check out his electrical. What a mess! The
pictures will speak for themselves. Even took one with the panel cover off.
House was built in 2004 and was owned by some people from overseas in 
Asia. Hence the English label "light" on the switch


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's days like this I wish I had a 92" monitor.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's days like this I wish I had a 92" monitor.


amen......


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

can you make those a little bigger?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I know I don't get out much, but first time I seem 15/30 breakers.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It's days like this I wish I had a 92" monitor.


 I know that's right.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That's one crazy ass way to wire a panel. I can't f'n stand sloppy work, even if it will never be seen.
And who's idea was it to wire it that way? Makes me think the carpenter and electrician are the same guy, so that would be an idiot x2.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's days like this I wish I had a 92" monitor.


Fixed! Sorry


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Let's try this:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

dammit, now I need my glasses.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> That's one crazy ass way to wire a panel. I can't f'n stand sloppy work, even if it will never be seen.
> And who's idea was it to wire it that way? Makes me think the carpenter and electrician are the same guy, so that would be an idiot x2.


Maybe it's the same guy who is doing that basement job I did a service call at this morning with the kitchen light thingy.....:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ken is my hero.:notworthy::clap:


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> That's one crazy ass way to wire a panel. I can't f'n stand sloppy work, even if it will never be seen.
> And who's idea was it to wire it that way? Makes me think the carpenter and electrician are the same guy, so that would be an idiot x2.



Notice there are no staples in picture 2 as well as lots of the other wiring visible in the house; BUT if you can see, there a number of staples left over in the bottom of the panel in picture 3


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> dammit, now I need my glasses.



Made the panel picture bigger.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nick.pei said:


> Notice there are no staples in picture 2 as well as lots of the other wiring visible in the house; BUT if you can see, there a number of staples left over in the bottom of the panel in picture 3



I can only see three loose staples there.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can only see three loose staples there.


...and those staples look like the ones they use in old 40-50's house's, which are bad ass.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe it's the same guy who is doing that basement job I did a service call at this morning with the kitchen light thingy.....:whistling2:


 i think it must have been electrical hoodlums that did the work.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zen said:


> i think it must have been electrical hoodlums that did the work.:laughing:


Damn punks.

If I see them, I'll do my best Clint impression.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i love that movie..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:..all B.S. aside that movie had a crazy ending...excellent,,,,


----------



## brichter (Oct 26, 2009)

Are those MWBCs on tandem breakers?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brichter said:


> Are those MWBCs on tandem breakers?


 That is what it looks like to me, but I can't trace them out to know for sure.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> That is what it looks like to me, but I can't trace them out to know for sure.



Circuit 2B may be the red that goes with the black on circuit 4A...........


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

brichter said:


> Are those MWBCs on tandem breakers?


No they are on adjacent breakers. If you look hard you can see the breaker ties.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

ive seen much worse than that....At least they used connectors.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

A few observations about Canadian practice:

1) No #12 circuits

2) The panel looks like an American one plus the main breaker compartment.

3) Why do you always seem to use metal device boxes? Do you ever use plastic ones?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's days like this I wish I had a 92" monitor.


 

:yes::laughing:


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes we do use plastic boxes especially on outside walls where you have a vapour barrier going and need a air tight seal at the cable entry and where the drywall meets the box.We are not required to use #12 on 15amp lighting and recept.circs.Its not necessary anyways.


----------



## Melville (Jun 18, 2010)

It's really a typical equipment and not understanding about this.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Melville said:


> It's really a typical equipment and not understanding about this.


 Please explain ! :001_huh:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Melville said:


> It's really a typical equipment and not understanding about this.


 

:bangin::bangin::wallbash::wallbash::lol:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

You have to be an idiot to terminate wires like that, my god drilling all those ******** holes and then fumbling around with all those wires coming in right over your ground bar........idiot.


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Damn punks.
> 
> If I see them, I'll do my best Clint impression.



hah! lol


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I like how he has a few cables entering into the main breaker compartment...that is certainly not allowed! Hate to say this but it looks like the typical mess I see in every newly built home these days.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you like how all the wire come through the load bearing beam into the panel. The drilled out the center board for the wires and further down to the left (not in picture) for water lines for sink and washer. Then it is resting on a 2x4 wall


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you guys have a lot of "foriegn" help up their, eh?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The only other time time I've seen work like that was by a crackhead who was in a hurry to leave the job......for a hit of course...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I hired a dog sitter when I went on vacation but he charged extra for a panel inspection.


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm guessing the inspector was out sick that day ...


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

Romex Butcher said:


> A few observations about Canadian practice:
> 
> 1) No #12 circuits
> 
> ...


What's wrong with metal boxes?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have certainly seen much worse also. Very, very sloppy indeed, but fixed pretty easy if you need to do something...

My guess a few add-ons once the initial panel was put in.

Cheers


----------

